
MIT Study:  the State of American Entrepreneurship [pdf] - Dowwie
http://www.scott-stern.com/s/Guzman-Stern-State-of-American-Entrepreneurship-FINAL.pdf
======
gregorycares
While official measures of business dynamism have seen a long term decline,
early stage venture financing of new companies has reached levels not observed
since the late 1990s, resulting in a sharp debate about the state of American
entrepreneurship. Building on Guzman and Stern, this paper offers new evidence
to inform this debate by estimating measures of entrepreneurial quality based
on predictive analytics and comprehensive business registries

